# Cheap wool in Dublin



## shopgirl (12 Mar 2012)

Anyone know anywhere in Dublin to buy cheap wool.  It's for an ongoing project & we'll need quite a lot of it.  Thanks


----------



## huskerdu (12 Mar 2012)

Have you looked at ebay. You might get a cheap job lot.


----------



## Janet (12 Mar 2012)

What are you looking at making and what quantities and quality of wool/yarn are you looking for?  If you want real wool, it doesn't really come in cheap.  If you want any kind of yarn (e.g. acrylic) then you could can get some for cheaper prices.  

There's Springwools in Walkinstown or you could talk to the lovely Jackie and Lisa at This is Knit in the Powerscourt Townhouse Centre.  If you wanted to purchase a very large amount perhaps you could make arrangements to get a big discount.  As well as ebay, there are other online shops that might offer good prices, http://knitshop.co.uk/, for example (although I have to admit I had a bad experience with them a few years ago where I ended up waiting months for something I'd ordered and only got it after posting on a public website asking people if they'd also had problems).

You could also try joining Ravelry and asking on one of the Irish groups there.

If you're still looking in November, you should head to the Knitting and Stiching fair in the RDS.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (12 Mar 2012)

Hickeys on Mary st and the Woolen Mills beside the ha'penny bridge carry a lot of acrylic, the Bernina shop on Parnell St also carries a selection of wool.  Springwools is good, This is Knit is good too, but tends to cater to the pricier end of the market.  There is a shop called the constant knitter (www.theconstantknitter.com)


----------



## wishbone (12 Mar 2012)

Try jumbletown.ie - you might get some free there.


----------



## whatatodo (13 Mar 2012)

There is a great wool shop in bray,very close to the dart station,if you fancy a day trip.


----------



## sulo (13 Mar 2012)

The Bull Ring - Meath Street.


----------



## huskerdu (14 Mar 2012)

Aldi have wool in their specials next week. 
I haven;t compared the price with shops, but you should check it out.


----------



## Janet (14 Mar 2012)

Good idea.  I've gotten sock wool in Aldi before and it has been good quality.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (14 Mar 2012)

Do you have a link to the special offers in Aldi?


----------



## Smashbox (14 Mar 2012)

Also try car boots and markets in the area, they usually have someone selling wool and knitted stuff


----------



## huskerdu (16 Mar 2012)

terrysgirl33 said:


> Do you have a link to the special offers in Aldi?



Scroll down to the end


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Mar 2012)

I found this item on Newsround on Wednesday (see start at 18.00 mins) last very interesting.  The [broken link removed] looks to be a hive of activity.  Might be worth checking out for prices.  I don't know anything about wool so haven't had a look at their prices myself.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Mar 2012)

terrysgirl33 said:


> Do you have a link to the special offers in Aldi?



See  They're available on 22nd March.

They also mention a great range of knitting patterns at [broken link removed] and they mention the Knitting Club on Facebook.


----------

